# Official 0-60 and 1/4 mile stats for '05 GTO?



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

Official 0-60 and 1/4 mile stats for '05 GTO?

I could have sworn I saw a thread on it, but hell if I can find it now. Thanks.


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

i just saw a gto commercial for the 05 and they quoted a 0-60 of 4.7. i think they are using the time from motor trend who got it to sixty in 4.7. i doubt any magazine did it faster or else they would've probably used the faster number.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

The Back Cover Of Car&driver Mustang Vs Gto . Dec/jan Issue??
Said 4.6 With Sport App Package & 18 In Rims . Why The 18 Inch
Rims Would Make Diff I Dont Know

:d


----------



## Josh D (Mar 8, 2005)

4.6 on the auto and 4.8 on the standard


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Actually, according to Pontiac it's 4.6 for the auto and 4.7 for the manual.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

djdub said:


> Actually, according to Pontiac it's 4.6 for the auto and 4.7 for the manual.


Yeah. I just saw a magazine ad claiming the 4.6, and I recall that it's for the automatic. Now I'm trying to find a source on the 4.7 for the manual.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Scissors said:


> Yeah. I just saw a magazine ad claiming the 4.6, and I recall that it's for the automatic. Now I'm trying to find a source on the 4.7 for the manual.


The '05 brochure.


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

The brocher is claiming 13.0 @ 108 for the auto and 13.01 for the m6 @ 108. It also has a page in there that shows the quater for both @109 mph.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

djdub said:


> The '05 brochure.


Thanks!


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

newagegoat said:


> The brocher is claiming 13.0 @ 108 for the auto and 13.01 for the m6 @ 108. It also has a page in there that shows the quater for both @109 mph.


And thanks!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

newagegoat said:


> The brocher is claiming 13.0 @ 108 for the auto and 13.01 for the m6 @ 108. It also has a page in there that shows the quater for both @109 mph.


I think you mean 13.1 not 13.01.


----------

